# Eclipse - JavaSE-1.7



## unknown (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo

Kennt jemand dieses Problem im Eclipse, dass obwohl man JavaSE-1.7 installiert hat, beim Erstellen von einem neuen Projekt folgende Warnung angezeigt wird?

"The 1.7 compiler compliance level is not yet supported. The new project will use a project specific compiler compliance level of 1.6."

da noch ein Screenshot:






Ich habe das programme auch updatet, hat aber nix gebracht.
Hat da jemand die entsprechende Lösung?


----------



## njans (7. Mrz 2012)

Welches Eclipse verwendest du ? Ich meine 3.7 und höher unterstützen J7.


----------



## unknown (7. Mrz 2012)

Hier steht einfach:

Eclipse IDE for Java Developers
Version: Indigo Release

Ich habe es knapp vor 6 Monaten von hier: Eclipse Downloads heruntergeladen.


----------



## njans (7. Mrz 2012)

Help - > About Eclipse SDK 

*Da steht bei mir: *
Eclipse SDK

Version: 3.7.1
Build id: M20110804-0800

Was steht da bei dir ?


----------



## MarderFahrer (7. Mrz 2012)

njans hat gesagt.:


> Help - > About Eclipse SDK
> 
> *Da steht bei mir: *
> Eclipse SDK
> ...



Vermutlich das gleiche. 3.7 ist "Indigo". Siehe hier:
Eclipse (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wenn TO das ganze vor ca. 6 Monaten geladen hat, wird es sich wohl um entweder 3.7 oder 3.7.1 handeln. 3.7.2 kam ja erst im Februar diesen Jahres raus. Was keinen Unterschied machen sollte, wenn es ab Version 3.7 Java7 Kompatibilität geben sollte.


----------



## Noctarius (7. Mrz 2012)

Java 7 ist offiziell erst ab 3.7.1 in Eclipse, bei 3.7.0 musste man das neue JDT noch nachinstallieren. Das Ganze kommt daher, dass Java 7 erst kurz nach Indigo freigegeben worden war und so hat man entschieden das Original-Indigo Release noch ohne JDT für Java 7 auszuliefern.

Ergo, einfach Eclipse neu runterladen und fertig.


----------



## musiKk (7. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ergo, einfach Eclipse neu runterladen und fertig.



Alternativ sollte _Check for Updates_ das gleiche bewirken. Dann muss man evtl. zwischendurch installierte Plugins nicht neu installieren.


----------



## unknown (7. Mrz 2012)

Das Problem scheint gelöst zu sein.

danke für die Antworten.

Nur noch eine kleine Frage aus neugier. was ist der Unterschied zwischen


Eclipse IDE for Java Developers, Eclipse Classic 3.7.2 und Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers?


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mrz 2012)

Es sind jeweils andere Plugins installiert, ne Auflistung findest du wenn du auf die einzelnen Versionen klickst:
Eclipse IDE for Java Developers | Eclipse Packages
Eclipse Classic 3.7.2 | Eclipse Packages
Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers | Eclipse Packages


----------



## unknown (10. Mrz 2012)

noch eine frage 
Es gibt doch eine vorgeschriebene Applikation (ich denke sie hat mit API etwas zu tun), dass man herunterladen und im Eclipse ausführen kann.
Dann kann man die verschiedene Werkzeuge und Komponente (wie Menu, Slider etc.) und deren Code im Hintergrund anschauen.
weiss jemand wo man diese downloaden kann?


----------



## njans (11. Mrz 2012)

"vorgeschriebene Applikation " ? 
Meinst du damit das JDK ?


----------



## Noctarius (11. Mrz 2012)

Ich glaube eher er meint sowas wie den WindowBuilder Oo
Der gehört seit Eclipse 3.7 zum festen Bestandteil. Findest du unter New/File/Other/WindowBuilder/...


----------



## unknown (11. Mrz 2012)

Es ist anscheinend keins davon
Die Komponente sind einfach als Beispiele da, und wenn man auf den Button "Source" klickt, sieht man wie sie geschrieben sind.


----------



## Noctarius (11. Mrz 2012)

Häää? Oo


----------



## njans (11. Mrz 2012)

Ich möchte mich hier anschließen: häää?
Wovon redest du ? Was meinst du mit "sind einfach als Beispiele da" ? 
Reden wir hier von Eclipse und der Möglichkeit, den Sourcecode von Klassen aus der Java standartbilbliothek anzuschauen ?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Mrz 2012)

Hört sich für mich eher nach ner art showcase an wo man sich alle Swing Komponenten anschauen kann. Wenn nicht, dann: häää?


----------



## Noctarius (11. Mrz 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich für mich eher nach ner art showcase an wo man sich alle Swing Komponenten anschauen kann. Wenn nicht, dann: häää?



Das könnte sein, wie z.B. für Vaadin. Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen, aber so nach noch mal lesen, joar vermutlich sucht er sowas.


----------



## unknown (11. Mrz 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich für mich eher nach ner art showcase an wo man sich alle Swing Komponenten anschauen kann.



könnte sein, wo kann ich so was finden und haben sie einen konkreten Namen?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Mrz 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab das vor 1 2 Jahren mal irgendwo auf den Sun Seiten gefunden, finds aber grad nicht wieder.


----------



## Noctarius (11. Mrz 2012)

Meinst du sowas nur für Swing?
Vaadin Sampler


----------



## unknown (11. Mrz 2012)

sieht sehr nach dem aus, was ich suche.
es ist allerdings eine Software


----------



## Noctarius (11. Mrz 2012)

Hä wie es ist eine Software? oO
Kannst du mal deine Gedanken so formulieren das jemand anderes diese versteht und man dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen muss?


----------

